# Persons tool bag and saddle



## Tomato John (Jan 20, 2018)

Are these small clips/tabs where the leather straps pass through when attaching the tool bag to the underside of the saddle?


----------



## Tomato John (Jan 20, 2018)

Does anyone have any suggestions for removing overspray from old paint on the leather that will not be to harsh.?  The leather is pretty stiff and dry and being new to this, I’m not sure what to use. Appreciate any insight I can get. Thanks! John


----------



## jkent (Jan 20, 2018)

I need that seat and tool pouch.
Any interest in selling it?
JKent


----------



## jkent (Jan 20, 2018)

Just seen you pretty much have the whole bike.
Very nice.
Jkent


----------



## Tomato John (Jan 20, 2018)

jkent said:


> Just seen you pretty much have the whole bike.
> Very nice.
> Jkent



Thanks!  I appreciate your interest but I won’t be selling but my kids might when I’m deaddo u happen to know where the tool bag attaches to the seat?


----------



## jkent (Jan 20, 2018)

Yes I do.
If you flip the seat upside down. The bar that goes through the middle of the springs.
There should be 2  U shaped hooks that wrap around that bar where the clamp that connects that bar to the seat pan. 
I see the one on the left side but it looks like the right side is missing or it's folded back in the other direction.
Jkent


----------



## Tomato John (Jan 20, 2018)

jkent said:


> Yes I do.
> If you flip the seat upside down. The bar that goes through the middle of the springs.
> There should be 2  U shaped hooks that wrap around that bar where the clamp that connects that bar to the seat pan.
> I see the one on the left side but it looks like the right side is missing or it's folded back in the other direction.
> Jkent



That’s what I thought. I pulled the other out from underneath and now good to go. Thanks a lot. J


----------

